# Have to practice with the border punch



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like this simple card but need to practice with the punch


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

It is beautiful.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks fine to me! Very pretty card.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I've just gotten into card marking along with my other crafts. I've spent at least $1,000. on supplies in the last 6 weeks and keep threatening to give away my yard stash (never happening)to make room for more cardstock. Your card is beautiful...simple and elegant and aligned very well. You rock!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> Unfortunately I've just gotten into card marking along with my other crafts. I've spent at least $1,000. on supplies in the last 6 weeks and keep threatening to give away my yard stash (never happening)to make room for more cardstock. Your card is beautiful...simple and elegant and aligned very well. You rock!!


WOW! Can I come to your house to play?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Isuel said:


> So pretty.


Thanks. Maybe I asked before. Where in NC? I am in raleigh


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Love it. I also make cards. Jaevick, you aren't the only one spending lots of money on the craft. Only I have been doing it since 1997! But I don't regret it. I supply my family with cards, plus I also sell some. I have not had to purchase store bought cards in all that time. And Pinterest and Splitcoaststampers supplies me with plenty of ideas.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

I forgot to say, that's an awesome punch.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

So pretty. Just what I need to see - something else to attract my attention and get me off track from the already zillion crafts that I enjoy...LOL


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Lovely card. You do great work. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> WOW! Can I come to your house to play?


 That should have been "yarn stash". Come on over and bring that punch. Door is always open for crafty people!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> That should have been "yarn stash". Come on over and bring that punch. Door is always open for crafty people!


It is a Martha Stewart one I got at michaels on clearance


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty. I have a similar punch and it does take a bit of practise to get it even. But so worth it.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

very classy card Sue! .......when l go to my friend's in Dublin, she has a whole room full of card making stuff. She loves to show me her latest stamps/dies/embossing/etc.....and we get all inspired & excited,.........
but l dare not!..........


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> very classy card Sue! .......when l go to my friend's in Dublin, she has a whole room full of card making stuff. She loves to show me her latest stamps/dies/embossing/etc.....and we get all inspired & excited,.........
> but l dare not!..........


Stay strong! Lol


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

So elegant, I love it.


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 20, 2011)

Did you start in the middle and work outwards? That is the way to get it in the right place and even at the top and bottom.

Regards,
Rosalind


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Rosalind said:


> Did you start in the middle and work outwards? That is the way to get it in the right place and even at the top and bottom.
> 
> Regards,
> Rosalind


thanks ..not at first but figured that out after a couple...thanks


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 20, 2011)

No problem. If you wish you can take the punch to the very end top and bottom and have the whole edge punched. It looks nice also if you put a piece of contrasting paper behind the punched edge to show through the pattern.

Regards 
Rosalind


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

I bet many of the cards you make and send are framed to keep forever. I love these stamped cards, beautiful work.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's a link to YOUTube which shows you all the many ways to use your punches - you can find many other suggestions/ideas on the web -


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/58898707601387313/
Enjoy!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the YouTube link. I was browsing punches yesterday on the Joann.com site (they have 40% off on scrapbooking/papercrafting supplies and $1 flat shipping through today).

I haven't used punches before, so was confused about the different types, but never thought of looking on YouTube to see how they can be used. Will have to do more research before plunking down more $$$ on this particular craft.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty for sure !


----------



## RJBurnside (Mar 17, 2014)

Wish I lived near you. I have this punch and several others, I could show you. I love using them. Start at the edge of your paper, then line it up for the bottom half.
It does take practice.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

what's wrong with the border?
Blessings


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> I like this simple card but need to practice with the punch


Beautiful card!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the look of your embossed cards. Is it hard to do? The cards I have made are all done with the use of stamps and decorative papers and punches. I would like to try embossing if it is not too difficult.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I know what you mean. But, your card is beautiful as is. You could just cut the bar straight across so you have just the scollops. I have a big rack of those punches and I am almost sorry I bought them since I rarely use them and I have spent so much money on the punches and the big square rotating rack I bought. Money goes fast in cards.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a lot of Martha Stewart punches, and I think the border ones are made for certain sizes of paper for them to come out right. In less than a year I am sure I spent over $3000 between machines, tools, material and storage. With that thought "When I die, please don't let my husband sell my crafts stuff for what I said I paid for it!" :lol:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I like it.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so pleased to discover other card makers. I have been
making greeting cards for about 5 years. Spent a bunch of
money to. I love Paper Wishes for ideas and products. The
down side is I am not knitting as much.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Evie RM 
I have 25 embossing folders if you use a Cuddle Bug they are
easy to make and color with so many things, like chalk, Spectrum Noir. colored pencils, and the list goes on.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

looks nice to me.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Boy, I did not realize how many Card-makers we have on this Site. I suggested to Management from this Site a while back, that they start a Site for Cards and Scrap booking, since they already have KP and the Ugly Hedgehog, but was told, there are no plans for another Site. Maybe we can at least talk them into a special Section for Card-Makers on KP.
By the way, I blame Sue Fish on my latest purchase. I ordered the WeRMemory Envelope Board. It should come early this week. Hope I know how to handle it, cause I really like Sue's Card-Boxes.
Money goes fast if you are into Cards. I think my biggest regret was purchasing the Cricut and all those Cartridges that go with that machine. I have mine for at least ten years and have used it maybe five times. I prefer the dies, where you can see what you cut out.
Another waste of money was the Shrink-wrap machine. I bought it years ago and still have the original supplies. It is much cheaper to put the cards in a display box and not mess with shrink wrap at all. We all make our mistakes and learn from them.That's why I think it would be great to exchange ideas before we invest.
Looking forward to more great posts from Card-Makers.
Have a great Memorial Day,
Elfie


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely, I have problems too with the border punches.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> Boy, I did not realize how many Card-makers we have on this Site. I suggested to Management from this Site a while back, that they start a Site for Cards and Scrap booking, since they already have KP and the Ugly Hedgehog, but was told, there are no plans for another Site. Maybe we can at least talk them into a special Section for Card-Makers on KP.
> By the way, I blame Sue Fish on my latest purchase. I ordered the WeRMemory Envelope Board. It should come early this week. Hope I know how to handle it, cause I really like Sue's Card-Boxes.
> Money goes fast if you are into Cards. I think my biggest regret was purchasing the Cricut and all those Cartridges that go with that machine. I have mine for at least ten years and have used it maybe five times. I prefer the dies, where you can see what you cut out.
> Another waste of money was the Shrink-wrap machine. I bought it years ago and still have the original supplies. It is much cheaper to put the cards in a display box and not mess with shrink wrap at all. We all make our mistakes and learn from them.That's why I think it would be great to exchange ideas before we invest.
> ...


I just bought the envelope maker, it's terrific and I have a mini Cricut which I've used once. I too prefer the die cuts


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> Boy, I did not realize how many Card-makers we have on this Site. I suggested to Management from this Site a while back, that they start a Site for Cards and Scrap booking, since they already have KP and the Ugly Hedgehog, but was told, there are no plans for another Site. Maybe we can at least talk them into a special Section for Card-Makers on KP.
> By the way, I blame Sue Fish on my latest purchase. I ordered the WeRMemory Envelope Board. It should come early this week. Hope I know how to handle it, cause I really like Sue's Card-Boxes.
> Money goes fast if you are into Cards. I think my biggest regret was purchasing the Cricut and all those Cartridges that go with that machine. I have mine for at least ten years and have used it maybe five times. I prefer the dies, where you can see what you cut out.
> Another waste of money was the Shrink-wrap machine. I bought it years ago and still have the original supplies. It is much cheaper to put the cards in a display box and not mess with shrink wrap at all. We all make our mistakes and learn from them.That's why I think it would be great to exchange ideas before we invest.
> ...


That is funny seems many have been interested in this ..there are sper you tubes videos with info on things you can make with it..have fun


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I love the look of your embossed cards. Is it hard to do? The cards I have made are all done with the use of stamps and decorative papers and punches. I would like to try embossing if it is not too difficult.


it is extremely easy..check michaels for the sizzix embosser and folders...i like the variety at joanns and a c moore better on those...but all the stores carry some it seems..hobby lobby also


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess their a lot of us. I have a Cricut Expression and about 70 cartridges. I use them all the time. Their 3 cartridges Simple Cards. Creative Cards, and creative Everyday cards have endless ideas and they are so nice people are really impressed. We have lots of stores that
give card making classes. That is real fun for ideas and getting together with other card makers and for scrapbook
making too.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Kitty Jo said:


> Evie RM
> I have 25 embossing folders if you use a Cuddle Bug they are
> easy to make and color with so many things, like chalk, Spectrum Noir. colored pencils, and the list goes on.


What would you recommend for a beginner like me to get supply wise for embossing and is there a particular book of instructions that you would recommend? It looks so pretty and I would like to learn how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> What would you recommend for a beginner like me to get supply wise for embossing and is there a particular book of instructions that you would recommend? It looks so pretty and I would like to learn how to do it. Thanks.


I got the sizzix at michaels..don't forget your coupons! I just looked on line for ideas. I got the envelope maker also
It really is easy. I keep mine very simple


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> I have a lot of Martha Stewart punches, and I think the border ones are made for certain sizes of paper for them to come out right. In less than a year I am sure I spent over $3000 between machines, tools, material and storage. With that thought "When I die, please don't let my husband sell my crafts stuff for what I said I paid for it!" :lol:


No, there are guide lines on the punch where to place for the next cut. Practice with some scrap paper. It is well worth your time.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> What would you recommend for a beginner like me to get supply wise for embossing and is there a particular book of instructions that you would recommend? It looks so pretty and I would like to learn how to do it. Thanks.


Buy a cuttle bug. There are tons of companies that have all sorts of folders.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Before investing in an embossing machine, why not check out the various ones available as some are more functional than others and depending on what you are planning to use it for. Check out on Utube or Pinterest there are loads of videos showing how to use them and different ideas. I don't have an embosser, it's just too expensive but if I ever win a big amount in the lottery well I know I will get one. IMHO, I would check out the price of the embossing folders before buying the machine to make sure they have or carry the kind you would enjoy using.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Thanks for the YouTube link. I was browsing punches yesterday on the Joann.com site (they have 40% off on scrapbooking/papercrafting supplies and $1 flat shipping through today).
> 
> I haven't used punches before, so was confused about the different types, but never thought of looking on YouTube to see how they can be used. Will have to do more research before plunking down more $$$ on this particular craft.


May I suggest Pinterest too for ideas under DIY Crafts or do a search for craft punch (or you will get the drink punch!) or I have created a board on Pinterest named Fun with Punches at http://www.pinterest.com/craftygrandma56/
They can give you ideas and lead you to more ideas ...it is never ending and as expensive as you like. Enjoy!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I have used my Cuttle-bug almost daily. Was the best investment I ever did. You can cut and emboss and it always works out great. And the price for the Cuttle bug is also a good one. I looked into the Grand Calibur and thought for a while to get it too, but after I realized I had to get all new die-cuts I decided not to. There are not that many projects I would used the big cuts anyway. I have to stop somewhere, cause my office is so loaded with stuff, I can barely move around. But boy what fun it is to make something, but even more fun to sell it. My rule, have to sell enough to get my money back for any investment. It doesn't always work out that way, since I have tools that I bought but never used, but at least I try.
Have a great day,
ELfie


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

Embossing is probably the easiest thing to do. You by embossing plates and then run them through the cuttlebug with paper.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the Spellbinders Grand Caliber ($89.95 on sale at Hobby Lobby) that I use for both embossing and die cutting. I use a variety of brands of embossing folders and dies and all work well. Hobby Lobby is great for constantly having scraping and card-making embellishments on sale for 40% or 50% off and don't forget to use their 40% off coupons that you can get either emailed to you or from their phone apps. for the more expensive items. Some clerks give you 40% off on the dies while others won't. And always watch for huge paper sales!


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

The instructions that come with Cuttle Bug is all you need
for embossing with folders. Select ones that have a background that can be used in several ways. I have a
swirl one I use often. I also like butterfly embossing folders
with the border around them. Color, with chalk, inks, markers etc.


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Is your butterfly made with one punch or two ? Do you know the name or brand(s)? Lovely, lovely card ! I'd love to know about the butterflies ! Thank you !


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

cynthiaknitter said:


> Is your butterfly made with one punch or two ? Do you know the name or brand(s)? Lovely, lovely card ! I'd love to know about the butterflies ! Thank you !


The butterfly is made up of two punches..both martha stewart ones I got at Michaels..


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree with you whole heartedly about the cuddlebug. It serves all purposes at a cheaper price and takes up less room.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I just bought a EK Butterfly punch that cuts 3 different
designs of butterflies. I really like it. Found it at a 
Joanne's when my daughter and I went shopping last weekend.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kitty Jo said:


> I just bought a EK Butterfly punch that cuts 3 different
> designs of butterflies. I really like it. Found it at a
> Joanne's when my daughter and I went shopping last weekend.


oh do them and show us!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I like the simplicity of the border as it makes the card, very nice.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Suecpee said:


> I like the simplicity of the border as it makes the card, very nice.


Thanks..some have told me about lots of embellishments etc etc but i like my simple cards


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Thanks..some have told me about lots of embellishments etc etc but i like my simple cards


I like your simple cards. They are more "elegant" than those that are too busy with lots of embellishments. I think less is better and your cards are truly elegant.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I like your simple cards. They are more "elegant" than those that are too busy with lots of embellishments. I think less is better and your cards are truly elegant.


I am so pleased to see so many seem to like my simple cards..I always said I was a Plian Jane..no bling for me lol


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> I am so pleased to see so many seem to like my simple cards..I always said I was a Plian Jane..no bling for me lol


I finally got my new punches yesterday. I can hardly wait to try them out. They will also be nice for the memory albums that I do. I'm so excited. Thanks for posting your cards. They have inspired me.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I finally got my new punches yesterday. I can hardly wait to try them out. They will also be nice for the memory albums that I do. I'm so excited. Thanks for posting your cards. They have inspired me.


Thanks. Now show us your cards!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Thanks. Now show us your cards!


It is going to be a little while as I have the memory books to catch up on first. I can use the punches for them, so should have lots of practice by the time I get around to making cards.


----------

